# Plumbing books



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone know of some good plumbing books to read? I'm always trying to expand my horizons.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

they usually have a shelf full of some real good stuff over at HD. :thumbup: right next to the ones on how to build a deck and make a koi pond.












paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

On what topics?

Like business growth , or how to's?


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

any book by ellen rohr is good reading imo. she makes accounting easy to comprehend. How Much Should I Charge is a must read imo.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

super plumber said:


> any book by ellen rohr is good reading imo. she makes accounting easy to comprehend. How Much Should I Charge is a must read imo.


 Ellen and her husband "Hot Rod" are entertaining during their seminars.
They have a good "Act" going. They keep ya focused.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

the code book is a great read


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thing more along the lines of technical books. Piping calculations is one I'm looking at now. Estimating for plumbers, Design of thermoplastic piping systems. Process piping design. Radiant heat systems, boiler systems. Stuff like that.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

there was a book on steam heat that I heard was really good but I cant remember what it was called. let me think about it for a while and see if i can remember


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

if you interested in steam heat


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

if it's plumbing I like to read about it, even if it's not somthing I would be doing. I would like to know more about boilers even though there is virtually no market for them where I'm at. I like to read about process piping even though I will most likely never do that sort of thing.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not sure what to say,

Like technical reading or easy reading like magazines?


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I check Ebay once in a while most of the books I have bought always been $100.00 and up ,,, sometimes ebay has something good


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Highly technical


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Protech said:


> Highly technical



http://www.copper.org/publications/pub_list/pdf/copper_tube_handbook.pdf


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

good stuff, thanks *******


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

I always enjoy books written by R. Dodge Woodson. Google him and you can find some previews and see if you like his stuff. I'm pretty sure he's written more about plumbing than anyone else. I loved reading his stuff when I was an apprentice, made it easy to impress the boss the next day.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

muck said:


> there was a book on steam heat that I heard was really good but I cant remember what it was called. let me think about it for a while and see if i can remember


Are you thinking of "The lost art of steam heat"
By Dan Holohan.He has a web site to Home Heating Systems - HeatingHelp.com


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Bingo thats the one....


:thumbup:




MAC said:


> Are you thinking of "The lost art of steam heat"
> By Dan Holohan.He has a web site to Home Heating Systems - HeatingHelp.com


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Protech said:


> good stuff, thanks *******



Sure np 



MAC said:


> Are you thinking of "The lost art of steam heat"
> By Dan Holohan.He has a web site to Home Heating Systems - HeatingHelp.com



My boy Dan


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's a couple of books that I wrote for DIYers...



















I'll be writing more of them.:laughing:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

does the how to book have a section on lead and oakum?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

muck said:


> does the how to book have a section on lead and oakum?


No, unsheilded ferncos only!:laughing:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Redwood said:


> No, unsheilded ferncos only!:laughing:


caulking?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

muck said:


> caulking?


Yea all about patching leaks with RTV Silicone!:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

and a new section on the proper use of schwin couplings:laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've found some interesting technical reading in the various magazines catering to plumbing engineers. Here are a few links:
TMB - Plumbing Engineer
http://www.pmengineer.com http://www.<b>pmengineer</b>
Plumbing Systems&Design Magazine | Welcome


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

*Seriously...*
I've posted this before.
If you haven't read this...
You need to!
*Standard Practical Plumbing*
*By R. M. Starbuck*
*Published 1910*
Here is a link where you can read it at Google Books!:thumbup:
Standard Practical Plumbing: An ... - Google Book Search

It won't tell you about PEX, ABS, PVC and a few other things but I will say I have read it from cover to cover a few times now and I would consider it to be the plumbers bible!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

There's more then a couple of gems on this list:
HeatingHelp.com


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

You want technical - here you go: 
John Siegenthaler - Modern Hydronic Heating For Residential and Commercial Buildings


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Modern plumbing and design installation by Ripka. It's geared more towards students as there are plenty of pics and they simplify things but a fantastic book none the less. Going old school, look up Howard Massey. Half.com is a great place for books.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Modern plumbing and design installation by Ripka
i think i have this


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Might I suggest those interested in keeping abreast with subscribe to the following periodicals:


IAPMO's Drinking Water and Backflow Prevention magazine
USC FHRCCC Cross Talk
APBA News
Personally I find the IAPMO monthly magazine the most informative. THe repair guys section is always an interesting read.


----------

